# هل المسيحي يستغفر



## nosha820 (25 يونيو 2015)

مرحبا
هناك بعض المسيحين وبحكم المعيشة مع المسلمين يتعلمون منهم بعض العادات والكلمات 
فمثلا عندما يخطئ في شي او كلام يقول استغفر الله
فما هو المناسب لقوله الذي يتطابق مع تعاليم المسيح والانجيل عند رغبة المسيحي لطلب الغفران


----------



## peace_86 (25 يونيو 2015)

*بشكل عام نحن نصلي كل مرة قائلين: "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن للمخطيئين إلينا"

هذه العبارة نقولها اثناء صلواتنا اليومية او في قداس الكنيسة عند اجتماع المصلين.

لكن لا نستخدم جملة معينة ونقولها بالرايح والجاي: استغفر الله استغفر الله استعفر الله..

البعض من اخوتنا المسلمين من كثر استعمالها اصبح يقولوها في غير موضوعها: يقول احياناً: نسيت اسمه استغفر الله.. اعتقد استغفر الله بأن اسمه فلان.. بس مش متأكد استغفر الله؟؟

وهكذا حتى فقد الاستغفار قيمته الاساسية من حيث أن يكون طلباً للغفران والرضا من الرب.

اخوتنا المسلمين اعتادوا دائماً بأنهم حينما يشتموا يرفقون ورائه مباشرة عبارة: استغفر الله .. فقط حتى يغطي حسنته على سيئته من دون استغفار حقيقي وندم حقيقي على الشتيمة.

لذلك يأخذ المسلم هذه العادة بغض النظر عن فهمه للاستغفار ام لا !!.. لذلك تجد بأن المسلم الهندي يقول استغفرالله وحتى ان كان غير فاهم باللغة العربية..


وهذه العادة غير موجودة في الايمان المسيحي القويم:

أولاً: طلب المغفرة يجب ان يكون صادقاً وليس عبارة عن تكرار جمل تقال في كل صغيرة وكبيرة.

ثانياً: لا توجد عبارة محددة يقولوها المسيحي.. ربما يقول: سامحني يارب. او اغفرلي يارب. او يكون متأثراً بمن حوله من اخوته المسلمين ويقول: استغفر الله .. ولا بأس بالعبارة ان كانت صادقة.

ثالثاً: العقيدة المسيحية لا تطلب منا ان نقول مجرد جملة محددة اثناء ارتكاب الخطأ.
بل المطلوب هو التوبة صادقة نابعة من القلب..

رابعاً: بالنسبة للمواقف اليومية التي تحصل كثيراً. لا نقول استغفر الله .. او اي عبارة تدعو للمغفرة
بل نقولها في حالة شعرنا بندم صريح يجبرنا على طلب المغفرة من الرب

خامساً: الندم الحقيقي يجعلنا نطلب المغفرة من الرب حينما نكون في خلوة بيننا وبين أنفسنا، أو في مقعد الكنيسة.. أي أن طلب المغفرة يجب أن يكون محضراً ولائقاً

سادساً: في بعض الحالات حينما يتطلب الاستغفار موقفاً فورياً لا يقبل التأجيل.. فنلطب من الرب المغفرة في قلوبنا أو نقولها على لسانها لكن يجب أن يكون صادقاً.

سابعاً: ارتكاب الخطأ مثل السرقة او الضرب او اي فعل سيء. يتطلب مننا ان نرد الحق الى اصحابه او اعتذاز.. وليس من خلال عبارات مكررة.


إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثالث الآية 8:
فَاصْنَعُوا أَثْمَارًا تَلِيقُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ. 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 يونيو 2015)

*1]  عبادتنا   وعلاقتنا بالله ..   لا تتوقف على ( صياغات لفظية محددة ) - والله  لا يلتفت اطلاقا اطلاقا الى  (عدد )
مرات تكرار  ألفاظنا ـ  بل يهمه   عقلنا وارادتنا وحريتنا المسئؤلة  وانتباهنا الراشد الى ما نؤديه او نقوله او نقوم به فى كل عباداتنا.  وهو الاعلم العليم بصدقنا من زيفنا .
2]- من المتوقع ان تتسرب بعض الفاظ الى العامة من الاحتكاك اليومى 
ويفضل ان نكون اقوياء  ثابتين لنا هويتنا  ولنا عقلنا  ولنا شخصيتنا الثابتة المحددة التى لا تتأثر بترديد ما يردده الاخرون كالبغبغاوات ..
ولكن لا  جنحة مباشرة ضد من ردد هذه الاقوال على سبيل الاعتياد.

3] عقيدتنا فى الاستغفار  - لا مغفرة الا من خلال دم المسيح الاله المتأنس المصلوب ومن خلال توبة القلب والفكر والارادة اليه 
الاعتراف النادم على الخطأ وإدانته- وعقد العزم والنية على عدم العودة اليه 
بقطع الاسباب المؤدية الى تكراره
واصلاح  النتائج والاثار  المترتبات على اى خطأ وتعويض المتضررين .​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يونيو 2015)

علي فكره كلمه استغفر الله مش غلط لان معناها الحرفي اني استدر الغفران من الله بس فيه صيغه احلي كتير ممكن نستخدمها في سرنا و هي يا رب يسوع المسيح ارحمني انا الخاطي...دي حلوه اوي برضه و اهي استغفار برضه...صح ولا غلط؟ بس ربنا هيفرق معاه القلب و الروح و القصد ولا هنعمل زي السلفيين و ندقق في الكلمه و الحرف و اصلا الروح يحيي و الحرف يميت!


----------



## nosha820 (26 يونيو 2015)

اجوبة رائعة شكرا لكم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2015)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا لكل من اجاب


----------



## Maran+atha (26 يونيو 2015)

nosha820 قال:


> مرحبا
> هناك بعض المسيحين وبحكم المعيشة مع المسلمين يتعلمون منهم بعض العادات والكلمات
> فمثلا عندما يخطئ في شي او كلام يقول استغفر الله
> فما هو المناسب لقوله الذي يتطابق مع تعاليم المسيح والانجيل عند رغبة المسيحي لطلب الغفران


 
شكرا كثير للموضوع 
اختى الغالية nosha

عندنا نحن المسيحين صلوات سهمية نقولها دائما مثل :
يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمنى 
يارب يسوع المسيح اعنى 
يارب يسوع المسيح اسندنى 
يارب يسوع المسيح ارشدنى 
يارب يسوع المسيح اغفر لي خطيتي
يارب يسوع المسيح اغفر لي اثمي
يارب يسوع المسيح اغفر لي زنبي
والخ 

فيمكن عندما نخطىء نطلب معونة الله ورحمته وارشاده وغفرانه حتى نصلح الخطأ

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------

